# bestimmter Glanzeffekt



## phonoline (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ein Kunde von mir will unebdingt folgenden Glanzeffekt: 







Das geht doch nicht nur allein über Photoshop, oder?

Freue mich über Tipps!
VG,
Al


----------



## Leola13 (31. Mai 2007)

Hai,

bei psd-tutorials gibt es ein "Goldschrift" Tutorial, das sollte deinen Anforderungen schon recht nahe kommen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Sorry kein Tut, sondern eine Aktion.


----------



## phonoline (31. Mai 2007)

Aber ne klasse Aktion...! Vielen Dank, Stefan.


----------

